# Tri-fold



## cangurita9

Hola a todos. No encuentro la manera de traducir _tri-fold. _
Se trata de un folleto que tiene 6 caras; 3 por cada lado. No se si me explico bien... 
Gracias anticipadas.x


----------



## begoña fernandez

Hola Cangurita;

tri-fold sería : por tres (x3)

si decimos hundred fold, sería algo multiplicado por 100, tri-fold... multiplicado por 3, o simplemente por 3

saludos BF


----------



## cangurita9

Gracias Begona. Lamento que no sea exactamente lo que busco. Se trata de una frase hecha  del sector del diseno. Quizas sea tri-lateral o algo por el estilo. De todas maneras te agradezco educarme en otro sentido de la palabra. Un saludo

​


----------



## chics

Hola cangurita,

un *tríptico*!!!

y si estuviera doblado en sólo dos caras sería un _díptico_.


----------



## cangurita9

THANKYOU. Precisamente lo que buscaba. xx


----------



## Agente442

Hola...revivo este hilo con una pregunta similar. ¿Alguien podría decirme como se les llama al estilo de puertas tri-fold en español? Es decir son las puertas que tienen una forma similar a un tríptico como se menciona aquí.

Gracias


----------



## AlezandraMarie_05

Si no me equivoco, se les llama *puertas corredizas*.


----------



## coolbrowne

Perdona si me equivoco, *Translink* pero ¿estás seguro de que son *tri*fold y no *bi*fold?





Translink said:


> ¿Alguien podría decirme como se les llama al estilo de puertas tri-fold en español?


No entiendo como sería posible este tipo de puerta con número *ímpar* de paneles 

Gracias
------------------------------------
Cross- post con *AlezandraMarie_05*
Creo que las *puertas corredizas* son distintas, poque los paneles se quedan siempre paralelos al plan original pero en las _???fold_, los ángulos de los paneles se cambia (respecto a la posición ""cerrado")


----------



## Agente442

Hola Gracias por sus respuestas. Yo también lo dudé al principio pero encontré esto...
http://www.idealhomemagazine.co.uk/...ge_of_glass_folding_doors_article_106155.html


----------



## Donney

Yo también he leído "puertas de fuelle" o "puertas de acordeón"


----------

